# dolly (hand truck)



## TranslatingCat

Amigos- necesito que me digan si hay una palabra universal en la lengua española que se refiere a "dolly"
Dolly es un aparato para transportar cosas, normalmente cajas. Ésta palabra se conoce por todos en los EU y se refiere específicamente al aparato que tiene una plataforma en la parte de abajo y dos ruedas. Se inclina para usarla.
He oído carretilla, diablito, etc.
¿Qué me dicen?
Gracias


----------



## Vell Bruixot

Maybe no universal term, methinks.

I would not use "carretilla" if looking for a truly universal term since carretilla means wheelbarrow in Chile and Argentina, even though carretilla is the common term in Spain for dolly, where it seems that carretillo is the term there for wheelbarrow.     Arrrgh.


----------



## k-in-sc

If you said "carretilla de mano" would it sound less wheelbarrow-ish?


----------



## TranslatingCat

supongo. Vamos a ver si me funciona. Mientras tanto, ¿se les ocurre algo mas?


----------



## Vell Bruixot

TranslatingCat said:


> supongo. Vamos a ver si me funciona. Mientras tanto, ¿se les ocurre algo mas?



*otros ejemplos  - todos del tipo "hand truck" o dolly* - varios paises -

*CARRETILLA PORTAPAQUETES* CON RUEDAS NEUMATICAS, Y CAPACIDAD DE CARGA HASTA 200 KGS.
http://www.carlin.es/product_info.php?cPath=7_176&products_id=31360

*CARRETILLA PORTAPAQUETES* CON RUEDAS PLEGABLE, ESTRUCTURA DE ALUMINIO, Y CAPACIDAD DE CARGA HASTA 90 KGS.

*Carretilla de Mano* de Aluminio con Pala Abatible Capacidad 70kg....
*Carretilla de reparto* con mayor altura. Mejora la relacion volumen-tiempo.....
*Carretillas de mano* de acero de construcción soldada muy estable....
ANTIGUA *CARRETILLA DE MANO* DE MADERA CON REFUERZOS DE HIERRO.

Los  siguientes de Mejico:
http://www.chproductos.com/ecommerce/eComm
*Carros Manuales *de Aluminio 
*Carros de Transporte Estilo Pala
Carros Manuales con Mango en D*

and finally, a previous thread on the same subject   
trolley (workman's, moving)


----------



## TranslatingCat

Muchas gracias, Vell Bruixot

Según las definiciones que presentas aquí, pienso que "carretilla de mano" es la más adequada para mis presentaciones. Ya que tengo que presentarlo para personas hispanohablantes trabajando en los Estados Unidos, voy a utilizar esta palabra con "portapaquetes" en paréntesis para que sea lo más claro posible. Muchas gracias por tu ayuda.

TransCat


----------



## Langosta

Más vale tarde que nunca: el nombre específico que le damos en Argentina es "zorra". Ignoro si ese nombre se aplica en otros países, pero existe una acepción en el DRAE.


----------



## TranslatingCat

Gracias, Langosta. Estoy informada en el caso de que trabaje con alguien de Argentina.

Saludos!


----------



## jlmyth

En Chile dicen "Yegua" tambien carga cajas manuales


----------



## TranslatingCat

¡Verdad que si! Jaja!


----------

